#ubuntu-charlas 2010-09-13
 * IngForigua se pregunta donde esta la pesada >P
<DiegoTc> magia154?
<magia154> hola chicos. Puf! perdón por la tardanza, según yo me conecté antes para no errar y me quedé picada viendo videos XD
<Aixter> Buenas tardes xD, llegue tarde? xD
<DiegoTc> nop
<magia154> Aixter jeje
<Aixter> :3
<aeShinji> o_o
<magia154> parece que no somos muchos :(
<IngForigua> eso mismo pienso
<Aixter> si somos muchos ^.-
<Aixter> yo soy muchos, ustedes son muchos ^.-
<magia154> esperamos un poco más? o comenzamos?
<Aixter> y... quienes son los administradores de esto? :3
<DiegoTc> magia154, empezemos
<DiegoTc> mejor
<DiegoTc> IngForigua, tu tienes para ser op aki¿?
<Aixter> esque no lo anunciaron en la pagina
<IngForigua> ya miro
<Aixter> me entere apenas ayer por lo del grupo y eso xk vi el grupo en el twitter
<IngForigua> Si tengo :P y no sabia :P
<magia154> je
<IngForigua> magia154 = Daniela?
<magia154> IngForingua sí :)
<magia154> ouch!
<magia154> dedos
<magia154> jeje
<Aixter> dedos? ouch?
<magia154> bueno chicos
<magia154> les cuento que
<magia154> ayer tuve reunión con la comunidad
<Aixter> nooo magia154 = Daniela no, magia 154 == Daniela
<Aixter> eso si :D
<Aixter> xD
<Aixter> olvidenlo divago prosigue :3
<magia154> y les comenté
<magia154> qué es un UBUCON
<magia154> más o menos que tipo de organización tiene
<magia154> y la primera duda fue
 * IngForigua no tiene saldo para llamar a sergiomeneses
<magia154> ¿Cuál es el objetivo del UBUCON Latinoamérica?
<magia154> Redactamos sólo una línea
<magia154> ji
<magia154> miren es esta
<magia154> Reunir a la comunidad latina de Ubuntu para difundir proyectos locales así como para compartir experiencias.
 * IngForigua jamas ha estado en un ubucon
<magia154> yo tampoco he estado en un Ubucon
<magia154> jiji
<Aixter> Ubucon quien lo organiza?
<magia154> Aixter un ubucon es
<magia154> un evento pensado por y para la comunidad Ubuntu. Regularmente incluyen conferencias, mesas de trabajo, foros, demostraciones, eventos sociales y más.
<IngForigua> perfecta la respuesta de magia154\
<Aixter> y cuando se realizará?
<DiegoTc> Aixter, mas que todo la reunion es para hablar de eso
<magia154> entonces pensábamos que sería bueno no sólo invitar a las comunidades locales latinas de ubuntu sino que pudiéramos tener invitados de otros proyectos
<magia154> como Federico Mena
<DiegoTc> todos estamos viendo cual es la propuesta de la comunidad de Mexico
<magia154> o al representante de Creative Commons México
<magia154> que es León Felipe
<IngForigua> Ojala sea a finales del otro año para coordinar y difundir
<magia154> El evento lo pensamos hacer de dimensiones medianas. Sobre todo por los espacios.
<magia154> Cuando digo mediano es un promedio de 100 personas
<magia154> en realidad un máximo
<magia154> je
<DiegoTc> magia154, leandro gomez es de nicargua es parte del consejo COmunitario de la comunidad Ubuntu
<DiegoTc> creo que por medio de el y de Efrain de venezuela, y magicFab de colombia
<DiegoTc> podriamos organizar un evento que cuente con el apoyo de canocinal
<IngForigua> DiegoTc: buena sugerencia
<magia154> DiegoTc Genial! y cómo haríamos para trabajar en conjunto? o qué debemos hacer?
<DiegoTc> magia154, primero que todo
<DiegoTc> definir un plan de accion
<DiegoTc> lo que queremos
<DiegoTc> para cuando que propone ubuntu-mx
<DiegoTc> de esa manera lo tendriamos documentado y mostrarselo a ellos
<DiegoTc> ya algo claro
<magia154> Comprendo
<DiegoTc> ya dependeria de lo que podrian conseguir ellos
<magia154> entonces
<magia154> creo que sería buena idea saber
<magia154> qué les parece el objetivo general
<DiegoTc> +1 magia154
<DiegoTc> aclarar algo si nos vamos a enfocar mas al area de comunidad o de desarrollo
<DiegoTc> o ambos
<DiegoTc> cuanto tiempo se piensa realizar
<DiegoTc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/RunningAnUbucon ->como realizar un ubuncon (en ingles)
<magia154> Pues si estamos de acuerdo con el objetivo
<magia154> me parece que lo más prudente es comenzar a colaborar por medio de una wiki
<magia154> algunas ideas de la comunidad
<magia154> fueron
<magia154> tener espacio de conferencias
<magia154> y algo que pudimos conseguir
<magia154> es el apoyo de sony
<magia154> para poner música
<magia154> :D
<magia154> jeje
<magia154> bueno eso ya fue por parte de uno de los compañeros que trabaja como productor
<DiegoTc> magia154, tienen esas ideas en un wiki para poder leerlas?
<magia154> pero me gustaría que tuviéramos un medio más asincrónico para planificar el evento
<magia154> DiegoTc de hecho aún no abrimos wiki
<magia154> pero la puedo crear
<magia154> y subo el esquema general
<magia154> la idea
<magia154> es que también desde otros lugares nos puedan apoyar con ideas
<aeShinji> No es por meter mi cuchara (que si...)... pero en sí, ¿cual sería el motivo de la ubucon? como dijo DiegoTc, ¿esta orientado al desarrollo o al ambito social? ¿y con el que planean ganar?
<DiegoTc> magia154, podrias editar esta https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubucon-LA
<DiegoTc> la acabo de crear :)
<magia154> aeShinji, la idea es que todos metamos cuchara XD, jeje. Pero sería bueno que eso lo definiéramos hoy
<magia154> Lo que podemos decirles
<magia154> es que por lo menos aquí
<magia154> sólo podemos confirmar
<magia154> que haremos hasta lo imposible
<aeShinji> Porque, hacerlo de manera social, es cool, es lindo, y es un espacio muy bueno, pero es mucho mejor tener un fin
<magia154> porque Federico Mena
<magia154> esté en el Ubucon
<magia154> platicando sobre el desarrollo de GNOME
<aeShinji> Un tema, como por ejemplo, la propuesta que tienen de invitar a Sociedades civiles, a mudarse a ubuntu
<aeShinji> Por ejemplo, podrian promover la forma en que rapidamente se puede crear una red con Ubuntu, y como es más rapida, estable y eficiente que una red con Windows
<aeShinji> Ese como meta, y conferencias extras, todas las relacionadas a Ubuntu
<Aixter> Y entonces esto esta casi que en 0s? no han planeado lugar? ni fecha? pero quieren hacer un Ubuncon y esta charla es para organizarla, aunque ya hubo una primera platica ayer en la biblioteca, correcto?
<magia154> Aixter sí
<aeShinji> Claro, dependiendo de la meta, reitero, puede ser algo mas local solo para unir a la comunidad Ubuntera de LA, o bien para dar una perspectiva general mas amplia de lo que es Ubuntu/Linux
<aeShinji> Al publico general
<n4utilius> hola a todos, acabo de enterarme de lo de  UBUCON
<magia154> me parece que lo más agradble del Ubucon sería hacerla para la comunidad latina... para el público en general... bueno hay más eventos que pueden cubrir esos aspectos
<Aixter> eso de latinoamérica suena muy fuerte, como funciona esto? vendran personas de otros lugares? o sera solo méxico? no entiendo bien eso de latinoamérica
<aeShinji> Siendo esa la tendencia, supongo que el simple hecho de agregar las conferencias iniciativas y ver todo los temas posibles en ella seria lo ideal, ya que será mero desarrollo de la comunidad
<magia154> Aixter efectivamente será un encuentro latinoamericano
<aeShinji> (Por cierto, mañana o pasado compro el boleto para la net xD)
<Aixter> lo que pasa es que decir 100 personas no se realmente sea poco? para una reunion latinoamericana? bueno solo pregunto xk nunca he estado en una reunion de este tipo o parecidas...
<aeShinji> En escala, si es un poco pequeña,  el termino de LA, supongo es para dar a entender que cualquiera puede asistir y todos estan invitados
<Aixter> bueno mas bien nunca he estado en una reunion xD
<aeShinji> Más que por la amplitud
<magia154> Aixter, aeShinji: el problema es el espacio y los recursos. No es posible en este momento decir que pueda ser un evento tan grande
<magia154> Por lo menos yo no me aventuraría
<magia154> a proponer
<aeShinji> Si, claro, lo imagino
<magia154> un espacio tan grande
<Aixter> ya veo, y han sugerido algun lugar?
<DiegoTc> magia154, aeShinji, Aixter no es por ofender, pero creo k nos estamos saliendo del tema central
<DiegoTc> creo que deberiamos de tratar de llegar al punto principal cual es el objetivo de dicho evento
<magia154> DiegoTc acabo de hacer una primera edición en la wiki
<maar> hola!
<magia154> pero no aparecen los cambios
<maar> lamento el retraso
<DiegoTc> para que se va hacer un ubucon
<magia154> una vez más
<magia154> copio y pego
<magia154> el objetivo
<magia154> que es susceptible
<magia154> a edición
<magia154> Reunir a la comunidad latina de Ubuntu para difundir proyectos locales y afines así como para compartir experiencias.
<aeShinji> Por lo que ha comentado magia154, la tendencia es el propio desarrollo y social de la comunidad Ubuntera de LA.
<aeShinji> Basicamente algo asi como una Ubuntu party (?)
<DiegoTc> magia154, si te fijas en la pagina http://ohiolinux.org/ubucon del ubucon de este año que realizaron en ubucon
<DiegoTc> en ohio
<magia154> DiegoTc Lo ví... me pareció que estaba balanceado, entre aspectos técnicos y de comunidad.
<magia154> Chicos
<magia154> miren
<magia154> esta es la wiki
<magia154> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubucon-LA
<magia154> Antes de cualquier cosa
<magia154> me gustaría saber si con respecto a lo que ya está escrito
<magia154> tienen preguntas
<magia154> o sugerencias
<maar> yo estoy deacuerdo con el objetivo
<aeShinji> Suena bien
<n4utilius> seria bueno que se incluyeran casos de exito de empresas, y que haya talleres enfocados a esas áreas, aunque supongo que ya han pensado en eso
<magia154> Entonces con el primer objetivo me parece que podríamos hablar de las primeras ideas
<magia154> ¿qué actividades se pueden agregar?
<ntovar> seria bueno que colocaran una explicación del objetivo, por lo meno a mi no me queda claro que connotación tiene la palabra " afines" al lado de " proyectos locales"
<magia154> ntovar
<ntovar> y sobre todo si el evento abarca a latinoamerica
<maar> yo creo que estaría bueno un par de charlas un tanto informales
<maar> aquí creo que estaría padre que cada uno porpusiera alguna charla en la que quiera colaborar
<magia154> ntovar no queda claro que es un evento que reune a la comunidad latina de Ubuntu?
<magia154> maar
<magia154> excelente
<maar> no sé cómo usar los bots del irc para dummyes
<magia154> maar
<magia154> puedes agregar esas ideas
<magia154> a la wiki?
<maar> sip
<magia154> maar :) gracias
<magia154> n4utilius sugerías talleres?
<ntovar> magia154: eso esta claro, lo que no veo claro es eso de "proyectos locales y afines", que se quiere decir con afines cuando el ámbito es latinoamerica
<magia154> ntovar comprendo, podríamos editarlo para que quedara únicamente como "difundir proyectos locales"
<ntovar> magia154: si pudiera ser
<ntovar> también creo que es conveniente colocar actividades que
<ntovar> se dirigan a la colaboración de las comunidades latinas al
<ntovar> proyecto ubuntu
<maar> ntovar: por eso la palabra afin
<maar> ubuntu+latinoamerica
<magia154> ntovar te parece bien si agregas eso en el objetivo? algo así como tu remix del objetivo? jeje
<n4utilius> si, me refiero a que seria muy bueno conocer a empresas en Mexico dando
<n4utilius>  sus experiencias de exito y como fue su proceso de cambio/migracion o si iniciaron con Soft Libre
<ntovar> maar: no necesariamente con un proyecto local se esta ayudando a la continuidad del proyecto Ubuntu
<magia154> así le vamos dando forma a esto y se da una verdadera colaboración
<ntovar> magia154: ok
<ntovar> mi ideas es que debe haber un espacio para que generemos actividades que ayuden a la continuidad del proyecyo central (Ubuntu)
<ntovar> mas allá de la promoción del mismo
<magia154> n4utilius: perfecto, es una buena idea, estoy agregando un apartado de actividades sugeridas :)
<magia154> ntovar: lo que se quiere generar en este primer encuentro latino es precisamente el networking entre comunidades, aunque el objetivo primordial es que todos nos conozcamos y a partir del Ubucon se propongan esas actividades
<maar> ok, pero volviendo a las ponencias, ya tienen idea de con qué empresas les gustaría contactar?
<maar> o quién de uestedes se avienta a dar una y de qupe?
<ntovar> magia154: en eso estamos de acuerdo
<magia154> chicos, entonces en esta última hora hemos acordado que
<magia154> el objetivo de UBUCON Latinoamérica es
<magia154> Reunir a la comunidad latina de Ubuntu para difundir proyectos locales así como para compartir experiencias.
<magia154> y las primeras ideas de actividades son
<magia154> Ponencias Infornales
<magia154> Talleres
<magia154> se les ocurre algo más?
<magia154> No importa si la idea es muy loca
<magia154> de hecho ayer pensaba que estaría super bueno un duelo de gotcha xD
<maar> jajaja!
<Aixter> o.O
<maar> yo creo que comida estaría bien
<maar> o algún rally
<maar> de preguntas burjas ubunetras
<maar> *preguntas brujas
<magia154> super bueno
<ntovar> magia154: mesas de trabajo
<magia154> agregando tres ideas más
<magia154> duelo de gotcha
<magia154> rally
<magia154> y mesas de trabajo
<magia154> Por cierto chicos, olvidaba preguntar ¿Todos aquí saben editar en wiki ubuntu?
<maar> Yo sé como editar algo que ya está posteado
<maar> pero no hacer págs nuevas
<DiegoTc> magia154,
<DiegoTc> magia154, deberias de leer esto
<DiegoTc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Campaigns/UbuntuInBusiness
<DiegoTc> es la manera que canocial puede ayudar
<DiegoTc> se podria tomar muchas ideas de alli
<aeShinji> Pues en general una comida es lo mas facil de organizar, y en cuanto a costo, de lo menos
<magia154> DiegoTc gracias :)
<magia154> aeShinji propone como idea una comida
<magia154> ayer se comentaba que podríamos tener una presentación musical en vivo
<aeShinji> Un buffet de comida china (ejemplo para los tragones [Levanta la mano]), sale en 70-80 pesos/8usd aprox estandar, y creo es algo propio y muy agisto para estar
<magia154> aeShinji: Es verdad, la comida china nunca falla. Idea agregada.
<aeShinji> Chop suey ftw
<aeShinji> Si no, alguien menciono que logro que la musica sea patrocinada por Sony
<magia154> aeShinji, un compa de la comunidad es productor de un sello disquero cobijado por Sony
<magia154> :)
<aeShinji> por lo que aprovechando eso, podría ser un lounge en algun lugar, e ir de traje (yo traje esto, traje lo otro)
<DiegoTc> magia154, SONY creo que no apoya la tecnologia libre
<DiegoTc> eso no seria muy bien visto
<DiegoTc> solo es mi opinion
<DiegoTc> no se realmente
<aeShinji> Uhm...
<maar> DiegoTc: trabaja ahi
<maar> no representa a sny de ningún modo
<ntovar> DiegoTc: no la apoyará pero lausa en sus televisores :o
<magia154> DiegoTc de hecho este compa nos dijo que no había necesidad de poner el sello de Sony, en realidad quiere colaborar con el contacto que tienen con las bandas de rock de latinomaérica
<aeShinji> Podria ser, aunque pude que si y puede que no, Sony en general no tiene mucho software como tal, mas que sus programas de Sony Vegas studio, para sus celulares y etcetera, por lo que en realidad, no habria ningun tipo de competencia directa o algo por el estilo
<magia154> por ese lado no habría problema porque no necesitan difundir el sello sino a las bandas
<ntovar> Alguna banda (de musica) alternativa que se identifique con la filosofía del software y/o cultura libre seria fabuloso
<aeShinji> Por mirarlo desde ese punto
<magia154> ntovar: buenísima idea. Yo conozco algunas personas que estarían encantadas de participar, pues liberan su obra con creative commons
<magia154> la wiki ya tiene más cambios
<magia154> :)
<magia154> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubucon-LA
<ntovar> magia154: hasta un concurso de musica libre se pudiera hacer
<aeShinji> Karaoke? xD
<magia154> aeShinji: LOL xD
<aeShinji> No hay nada mas libre que eso
<magia154> Pues la onda con el Ubucon es también tener espacios más relajados así que no veo ningún problema
<magia154> Pues como primeras ideas no están nada mal
<magia154> Me parece que por el momento tenemos un buen avance
<magia154> Ahora
<magia154> lo que necesitamos es hacer una descripción
<magia154> de las actividades principales
<magia154> es decir
<magia154> por ejemplo en Ponencias informales
<magia154> ¿qué clase de temáticas se pueden abordar?
<magia154> decíamos que presentación de proyectos locales
<magia154> presentación de casos de éxito
<magia154> esto es con el fin de que cuando hagamos la difusión del Call for papers sea más fácil para las personas saber qué inscribir
<magia154> En la wiki está planteado de este modo
<magia154> Presentación de Proyectos Locales: ¿Quieres presentar a tu comunidad?  ¿Tienes un proyecto que compartir con toda latinoamérica? Este es el  espacio para tí.
<magia154> Chicos, terminamos la reunión en 30 minutos
<magia154> La idea es tener un esbozo inicial para poder armarlo con mayor dedicación en lo que va de la semana y poder presentar un esquema general el domingo que viene
<magia154> Por cierto si quieren seguir agregando ideas, recuerden que pueden hacerlo a través de la wiki. Sólo recuerden agregar su nickname frente a su aportación
<maar> perfecto magia154
<aeShinji> Bien
<magia154> ejemplo "Que haya un bungie en el UBUCON Latinoamérica" (nickname)
<magia154> ¿quieren agregar algo? ¿preguntar algo? Yo sé que este período es el más latoso porque implica iniciar de cero y hay mucha incertidumbre pero vamos que lo importante es que demos los primeros pasos para que en la medida que avancemos las cosas sean más sencillas.
<aeShinji> pues, mas nada, hacer enfasis en posibilidades de algun lugar
<magia154> aeShinji: sin duda debemos tenerlo confirmado lo antes posible para saber con qué podemos contar.
<aeShinji> supongo que no bastaria con el lobby de la vasconselos xD
<magia154> jajajaja. No, son capaces de corrernos con todo y chácharas
<magia154> xD
<magia154> Entonces si por el momento no hay más que agregar
<magia154> demos por cerrada esta primera junta
<magia154> que ha sido bastante productiva
<magia154> Por lo menos para dar inicio a la documentación del proyecto
<magia154> se despejaron dudas y queda de tarea hacer una descripción más detallada del evento para poder continuar en la siguiente sesión
<magia154> :)
<magia154> una vez más les dejo el enlace de la wiki
<magia154> parezco spamera
<magia154> xD
<magia154> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubucon-LA
<aeShinji> flood-flood-floodbreaker
<magia154> LOL
<aeShinji> Entre todo el juego, creo que ha sido muy productivo
<magia154> Bueno, pues chicos sólo me resta decir
<magia154> sí :)
<magia154> muchas gracias por haber asistido
<magia154> fuimos poquitos
<aeShinji> (yo llegue de casualidad...)
<magia154> tal vez es que fue Domingo
<magia154> xD
<magia154> pero seguiremos en contacto
<aeShinji> En realidad pensaba que este era le canal de offtopic de ubunto xD
<aeShinji> Ubuntu*
<magia154> jajajaaj
<aeShinji> Si, en los proximos dias me pondre en contacto con ustedes para lo de la netbook =D
<magia154> perfecto :)
<magia154> que el sábado es probable que hagamos la rifa en "Las memorables"
<magia154> jiji
<magia154> saludos chicos
<magia154> y pasen buena noche
<aeShinji> igualmente
<Aixter> .__.
<aeShinji> o.o
<Aixter> no entendi nada, eso pasa por ser nuevo creo que mejor esperare a ke armen todo .__.
<aeShinji> ¿Que no entendiste?
<Aixter> no si entendi pero aun no se ke van a hacer
<aeShinji> Como dije antes, yo llegue por casualidad xD
<Aixter> xk nunca he asistido a algo asi
<Aixter> .__.
<Aixter> veras soy nuevo en ubuntu
<aeShinji> Entonces vas a apoyar con tu presencia y a aprender =D
<Aixter> a ver que hacen :3
<Aixter> y esto lo esta organizando ubuntu-df? o ubuntu-mexico?
<aeShinji> Creo que esto es parte de Ubuntu de habla castellana
<aeShinji> Aunque quienes lo estan promoviendo ahora, fueron los miembros de Ubuntu-DF, magia154 y maar si no mal recuerdo
<Aixter> ok
<Aixter> sabes cuanto tiempo tiene ubuntu mexico?
<aeShinji> No conozco a los de Ubuntu mexico, solo a los de Ubuntu DF (en realidad ni los conozco, solo he hablado con ellos por aqui y en los blogs que tienen)
<Aixter> nunca has ido a la biblioteca?
<aeShinji> Y bueno, no, no se cuanto tiempo
<aeShinji> No he tenido la oportunidad/se me ha quitado la flojera XDU
<Aixter> o.O
<Aixter> yo quería ir ayer pero lo pense mucho xD
<Aixter> y termine desvelandome xD asi que ya no fui
<Aixter> y los otros que no estan escribiendo nos estaran espiando?
<aeShinji> O simplemente no estan
<Aixter> :S
<SergioMeneses> aeShinji: pleia2 ubuntulo1 saludos
<aeShinji> Saludos
<SergioMeneses> aeShinji: como les fue en la reunion?
<aeShinji> Se acentuaron las bases y se escribieron en el Wiki
<aeShinji> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubucon-LA
<SergioMeneses> aeShinji: gracias...
<SergioMeneses> aeShinji: tienes wiki ?
<aeShinji> Fue muy productivo =D
<aeShinji> Ahi deje la direccion, de lo que se hizo, se hizo enfasis en que ademas de los talleres, se dara prioridad a que los Ubunteros socialicen
<SergioMeneses> aeShinji: si esa es la idea :S
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> lastima q no pude asistir :S
<SergioMeneses> aeShinji: -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioMeneses aeShinji eres de Mexico?
<aeShinji> Asi es
<SergioMeneses> aeShinji: q bien... entonces conoces a Daniela¿?
<aeShinji> No he ido a una junta de Ubuntu DF, pero mencionaron su nombre hace rato
<aeShinji> Asi que asumo es Magia154
<SergioMeneses> sip es ella...
<SergioMeneses> aaaaa bueno ya será mandar mensaje a la lista disculpandome por la ausencia xD
<aeShinji> Cuestion de que se avise luego la proxima junta
<logo> hola
<SergioMeneses> logo: hie
<logo> no esta magia creo que llege tarde
<SergioMeneses> logo: ufffff sip xD
<logo> jajaja bueno les mando un saludo a todos los de la comunidad de ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> logo: grax
<SergioMeneses> eres de mexico tambien?
<logo> si soy de de la comunidad de ubuntu df jijiji
<SergioMeneses> logo: aaa  q bueno :D
<SergioMeneses> la comunidad de mexico esta creciendo muy rapido :D
<logo> si y estamos trabajando para que crezca mas y mas ç
<logo> bueno me despido y nos estamos escribiendo saludos...
#ubuntu-charlas 2010-09-17
<leusnerdus> Hi
#ubuntu-charlas 2010-09-19
<M1ST3R19> Hola
<M1ST3R19> hi
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-09-14
<david_spz1989> Como estan ubuntueros
